# Golf 2 no air from left defrost blower



## Golf2diesel (May 24, 2019)

Hi.
Golf 2, year 1992.

Suddenly the left (driver's) part of window started to freeze and is getting foggy, then I found out that air stopped blowing out of the left defrost hole.
Check the photo, I circled it. The central and the right blowers work normally.
How should I repair this, what do I have to demount?

Best regards,
g2d


----------



## Golf2diesel (May 24, 2019)

Any suggestions?
Winter is coming.


----------



## Mk2Chicago (Nov 11, 2019)

The heater box has flaps covered in foam that over time breaks apart. You might have a chunk blocking that vent. If you take off the lower dash you might be able to get the tube that connects to that vent off and empty it, or maybe just take off the grate and suck it out with a shop vac.


----------



## Golf2diesel (May 24, 2019)

Thanks, yes parts of foam are everywhere. 
Do you know if it is possible to take off the gate (cover) without dismantling anything else? I don't want to break it. I would try with shop vac first.


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Not sure about the latter dashes but the early one the vents pop out, I would use a shop vac and some chopsticks for now, but sooner or later you will need to redo the foam seals. Good luck fishing.


----------



## Golf2diesel (May 24, 2019)

I tried blowing with air compressor it did not have any effect. I dont have shop vac. 
The replacement of foam (some other material was used instead of foam) at the central vent unit has been already done some years ago, when suddely heating stopped working.
I am searching over internet for a car interior scheme where I could see where are the air ways located and where are they going through. To find out where could the possible blockages be.
Dismantling the armature before looking at schemes is not really smart in my opinion.


----------



## Golf2diesel (May 24, 2019)

Unbelievable.
As you can see in the photo the blend doors were without foam, I repaired this and I was 100% sure the problem is solved, but still there is almost no air from the far left window vent. 
So dismantling once again and looking for blockage, without knowing where window vents tubes go. :banghead:


----------



## Golf2diesel (May 24, 2019)

Can someone confirm if air channels go as simply as this?


----------



## GTI's (Nov 27, 2011)

Golf2diesel said:


> Can someone confirm if air channels go as simply as this?


Yes that is pretty much how it is


----------

